# mehrere Submit Buttons / definieren eines Values



## Stefcore (9. April 2002)

Hossa,

nun ja ich wäre natürlich nicht hier wenn ich nicht ein Problem hätte, dass ich im folgenden auch gleich mal schildern werde.

Ich will über ein Formular eine Passwortabfrage starten, bei der durch verschiedene Submit Buttons der User definiert werden soll.

Dabei sollte bei Klick auf den entsprechenden Button (sagen wir er heißt "MAPPO") das Value an ein hidden Feld übergeben werden.
Man gibt also zuerst sein Passwort in das vorhergesehene Feld ein klickt dann auf "MAPPO" und soll anschließend beide Werte an das darauffolgende Script übergeben übergeben.

____________________

hier soweit mein Ansatz für das Form-Tag:

<FORM ACTION="logIN02.php" METHOD=POST>

<INPUT TYPE="image" NAME="mappo"  src="pics/ma0.gif">
<INPUT TYPE="image" NAME=stefan  src="pics/st0.gif">
<INPUT TYPE="image" NAME=john  src="pics/jo0.gif">
<INPUT TYPE="image" NAME=sascha  src="pics/sa0.gif"><br>
<DIV ALIGN="center">
<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="passwort">

 <?php
    if (isset($mappo){
    $user="mappo";
    } elseif (isset($stefan){
    $user="stefan";
    } elseif (isset($john){
    $user="john";
    } elseif (isset($sascha){
    $user="sascha";
    }
   ?>

<INPUT TYPE="text" NAME="user" VALUE="<?php echo "$user"; ?>">
____________________________

Also irgendwie so hab ich mir das Vorgestellt es funktioniert halt nicht !!!


----------



## AKM<2b> (9. April 2002)

Also du musst ja dein Form erstmal noch schließen...
dann kann man dat ding ja nicht abschicken ohne ein submit... 
ich denke mal du schickst das ding an sich selbst und dann wird es sozusagen weiterverarbeitet. du willst jezt sozusagen das p-wort eingeben und dann auf den userbutton klicken, der dann quasi als Submit fungiert....????

dann solltest du noch ein 
	
	
	



```
onClick="formname.submit"
```
 in jeden Button/Image einfügen... Das wird jetzt sicher nicht funktionieren weil ich kein plan von js habe. Also musst du dich noch mal selber schlau machen (am Besten im JS Forum)wie der genaue Syntax ist. dürfte aber kein Problem darstellen.

2b

//edit
oh oh falsch verstanden....
Aber das mit dem Submit sollte trotzdem hilfreich sein


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. April 2002)

*Sehe ich das Richtig .. ?*

Kaum geposted schon veraltet .. Mist ..

Und nocheinmal .. 


```
<form action='<?php echo($PHP_SELF);?>' method='post'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='mappo' src='pics/ma0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='stefan' src='pics/st0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='john' src='pics/jo0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='sascha' src='pics/sa0.gif'>
<input type='text' name='password'>
</form>

<?php
 if($user)
  {
   echo("Dies ist der Name :".$user);
   echo("Dies ist das Passwort :".$password);
  }
?>
```

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Stefcore (9. April 2002)

Sorry aber mit MYSQL und Datenbank hat das nicht viel zu tun.
Es geht hier lediglich um ein "simples" Formular, in das man ein Passwort eingibt und bei dem, durch klicken eines bestimmten Buttons das Value  für den Benutzernamen gesetzt wird.
Anschließend soll dieses Value sowie das Passwort verschickt werden bzw. im darauf folgenden Script verwurstet werden. 


Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Stefcore (9. April 2002)

ach so nochmal zu AKM<2b>

ich bin mir eigentlich nicht sicher ob der Button umbeding mit SUBMIT ausgestattet sein muss, da der Wert für das Passwort vergeben wird von daher sollte $user, wenn diese Variable denn gesetzt wäre ja auch versendet werden.

Was ich mich nur frage ist, ob die reihen folge des Scriptes eine Rolle spielt. Wie werden die Sachen überhaupt gelesen. Ich denke, dass der Wert für $user ja erstmal gesetzt  werden muss bevor er überhaupt verschickt werden kann.

Meine befürchtung ist ja, dass die Werte ja schon verschickt werden bevor dieser ensprechende Wert überhaupt gesetzt ist.... .


----------



## AKM<2b> (9. April 2002)

Na dann sind da doch interresante Ansätze in den Posts... 
Kuck dir den Vorschlag von Kojote an und denk dir einfach den MySQL Teil weg und du bist der Lösung schon nah, wenn du dich anstrengst kannst du sie sogar berühren.... Finger rausstreck...

2b


----------



## Nils Hitze (9. April 2002)

*Thx AKM ..*

Also hier nocheinmal .. von der Theorie her richtig.
Praktisch verstehe ich allerdings nicht, was du mit
diesem Skript willst, wenn du nicht die Daten über
eine Datenbank/Textdatei überprüfst .. 


```
<form action='<?php echo($PHP_SELF);?>' method='post'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='mappo' src='pics/ma0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='stefan' src='pics/st0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='john' src='pics/jo0.gif'>
<input type='submit' name='user' value='sascha' src='pics/sa0.gif'>
<input type='text' name='password'>
</form>

<?php
 if($user)
  {
   echo("Dies ist der Name :".$user);
   echo("Dies ist das Passwort :".$password);
  }
?>
```

Wenn du doch noch DB/File willst, rühr dich ..
Wir helfen gern, schließlich haben wir auch nicht
anders angefangen .. 

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## AKM<2b> (9. April 2002)

Also Formular ohne Submit = kein Formular, wird nicht abgeschickt.

Alles was zwischen <Form> </Form> steht und einen namen hat wird abgeschickt...

Wenn du jetzt ein Textfeld hast und 4 Submitbuttons kann ich mir eigentlich doch nicht so recht vorstellen wies gehen soll. Hättest du allerdings 4 Forms mit 4 Textfeldern und 4 Submitbuttons wärs kein Problem... Warum machst du nicht einfach 2 Felder Nameasswort wie jeder Mensch... 

2b


----------



## Stefcore (9. April 2002)

soweit so gut,
die Werte werden jetzt wunderbar übergeben, jedoch ist jetzt das Problem: ich will keine Buttons sondern Bilder die als Buttons fungieren...

Soweit ich weiß lautet die Definition dafür:
<input type="image" 

...was der Theorie zufolge die selbe funktion haben dürfte wie diese schönen SUBMIT buttons. Jedoch ist dem leider nicht so ich müsste also jetzt dafür sorgen, dass Buttons gut aussehen aber trotzdem funktionieren, was eigentlich der sinn dr ganzen sache ist ist!

Also müsste man anscheined den IMAGE buttons irgndwie die Submit Funktion zuweisen!


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. April 2002)

*Sag mal ...*

MÜSSEN ES UNBEDINGT DIESE SCH*** grafischen Buttons sein ?

Die akkzeptieren nämlich keine Attribute wie name und value
und wenn man HiddenFields benutzen möchte, dann müsste man
4 Formulare machen .. oder über JScript die Variable zurück-
führen .. ätzend. Mach's vernünftig .. mach einen 2 Feldlogin.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## TheVirus (10. April 2002)

Das ganze ist zwar mehr HTML als PHP aber trotzdem mal ne Alternative Lösung:
Dieses kleine JavaScript submittet ein Formular. Jetzt kannst du das ganze onlick für jeden Button ausführen.

```
document.dein_formular.submit();
```

Wenn du die werte von bestimmten inputs verändern willst, machst du ein paar Hidden Fields und veränderst deren wert per parameter Übergabe an eine funktion.


```
function js_change(param) {
	document.dein_formular.dein_hiddenfield.value = param;
	document.form_menu.submit();
	return true;
}
```

Wie gesagt das ist alles JS.

Das schöne ist dass du dann ganz normaler Grafiken benutzen kannst und onclick die die funktion aufrufen kannst. Das was du im Formular brauchst sind lediglich die Hidden Fields.

TheVirus


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

ich hab doch gewusst das geht mit dem javascript am besten... Ich muss mir mal ein buch kaufen... Ja ich würds aber trotzdem echt mit zwei input/text und einem submitbutton machen, das spart platz und ist einfach nur total fett... 

2b


----------



## gecko (10. April 2002)

bei image buttons kriegst du die x/y klickposition wieder und nicht die "einfachen" variablennamen ...
also z.b. nicht $mappo, sondern $mappo_x und $mappo_y


----------

